# where you place your order to



## goldbenny (Nov 23, 2007)

As a t shirt manufacutre ,i am real want to know where you place you order to  .and now which kind of t shirt is popular ?
Any answer about those part would be appreciated
tks 
Mamani


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

goldbenny said:


> As a t shirt manufacutre ,i am real want to know where you place you order to  .and now which kind of t shirt is popular ?
> Any answer about those part would be appreciated
> tks
> Mamani


Mamani...

Are you talking about blank t-shirts for printing? 

There are many different places you can get them. 

Where are you located and what kind of shirt are you looking for...fashion t-shirt, basic t-shirt, etc.?

John


----------



## goldbenny (Nov 23, 2007)

no ,you misunderstand ,i am manufacturer, i just want know which kind of t shirt is popular in these year ,maybe that is useful for me


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh...gotcha....sorry about that! 

I can't really help you with that but I'm sure there are plenty of folks on this forum with their fingers on the pulse of the fashion industry.


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

The softer the shirt the better! Everyone in the high end are looking towards organics and bamboo.I just got some from Continental the organic is not so great but the bamboo is awesome.


----------



## redcell1 (Nov 15, 2007)

do you want like current design trends and what is hot ?


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

As for fashion trends, soft fabric, supersoft hand, slim fit, Keep an eye on what the top stores in the malls are currently selling, and that will give you an idea of what is "cutting edge" on the fashion scene. 

As for where to order, I always suggest the following wholesalers:

www.SanMar.com 

Welcome to Broder 

Bodek And Rhodes 

They will all have a catalog on their sites of different styles of shirts.


----------

